# Helix DSP Pro MK3 - Who has info?



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Looking forward to this one! Anyone happen to know more? I will be at SEMA and will be tracking down the Audiotec Fischer booth. But if you know more now, spill it here.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

MSC America told me it will have center channel processing using their propriety RealCenter algorithm that is currently on the newer:

Match UP7BMW
Match UP7DSP
Helix DSP Mini

So my inference is that it will also feature the other processing features found in these units like Augmented Bass Processing, StageXpander, and ClarityXpander.

SkizeR posted this pic of the Helix DSP mini literature that explains these features:


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

So many great features. Can't wait.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Its a little early for this thread


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

You will have to look pretty hard to find us at SEMA, we won't be there officially. I will actually be there and with the Audi for anyone who wants to have a listen.

As far as the Helix DSP Pro Mk3 information is limited so far. It will have the new DSP with RealCenter algorithms as well as the other algorithms mentioned earlier. It will likely have additional channels of output to take advantage of these features. Beyond that is all speculation. All I will say is that when they offer a new version of a product it is usually a pretty big upgrade.


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> Its a little early for this thread


It was a lil early for the AF one or the ms8 one too... 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Jscoyne2 said:


> It was a lil early for the AF one or the ms8 one too...
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


But still may be out before the Zapco HDSP-V.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Dan750iL said:


> But still may be out before the Zapco HDSP-V.


shipping spring of 2016 i think


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

dobslob said:


> You will have to look pretty hard to find us at SEMA, we won't be there officially. I will actually be there and with the Audi for anyone who wants to have a listen.
> 
> As far as the Helix DSP Pro Mk3 information is limited so far. It will have the new DSP with RealCenter algorithms as well as the other algorithms mentioned earlier. It will likely have additional channels of output to take advantage of these features. Beyond that is all speculation. All I will say is that when they offer a new version of a product it is usually a pretty big upgrade.


Thanks Doug, I'll try to swing by and say hello. I may have missed it, what timeframe are you targeting for the MK3 release?


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

End of year was the original target, but I have not seen a prototype yet, so that may not still be the case.


----------



## Brules (Sep 22, 2017)

So question, with center channel ability coming - how does that affect competition tuning (if you put in center channel speaker/speakers). I would assume MUCH easier/better center /l/R etc focus?


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Brules said:


> So question, with center channel ability coming - how does that affect competition tuning (if you put in center channel speaker/speakers). I would assume MUCH easier/better center /l/R etc focus?


I think FIR is the future. 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

dobslob said:


> End of year was the original target, but I have not seen a prototype yet, so that may not still be the case.


Cool, thank you. Gives me time to save my pennies


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Jscoyne2 said:


> I think FIR is the future.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


Ooooooooh could you imagine? Something like the APL1012 (a multi channel FIR Beast) but with user friendly Helix DSP software interface...

Helix DSP PRO mk4 maybe:laugh:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

In for this....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

Definitley in for info! Pulling the trigger this week on a mkii. Might be the first upgrade after the system is finished.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

dobslob said:


> End of year was the original target, but I have not seen a prototype yet, so that may not still be the case.


Doug, are your referring to end of 2018, or 2019? Best to clarify!


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Well it was the end of 2018, but that has recently changed. The DSP Pro MK2 will remain in the lineup as is for the foreseeable future. It has been too successful to just change.

There will be a new top of the line Helix DSP in coming months that will be what most of the discussion here has been around. Upmixer for center plus all of the other sound enhancement circuits that have been introduced with the UP7BMW and DSP Mini. It will have 12 channels of output from what I'm told. From there it is all guessing.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

dobslob said:


> Well it was the end of 2018, but that has recently changed. The DSP Pro MK2 will remain in the lineup as is for the foreseeable future. It has been too successful to just change.
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a new top of the line Helix DSP in coming months that will be what most of the discussion here has been around. Upmixer for center plus all of the other sound enhancement circuits that have been introduced with the UP7BMW and DSP Mini. It will have 12 channels of output from what I'm told. From there it is all guessing.




This is exciting news. I was wondering if they were gonna continue to stay with 10 being the maximum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Any new news on this dsp and release date? All my new equipment is ordered. Just waiting on the MK3 or Af dsp


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Is there a difference between the DSP.3 and the Pro MK2 aside from the extra channel and 2 volts of output?


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

asianinvasion21 said:


> Is there a difference between the DSP.3 and the Pro MK2 aside from the extra channel and 2 volts of output?


DSP.3 has the extra processing algorithm options for center channel steering and options for altering stage expansion, bass augmentation, and clarity. Also I think faster switching times between presets due to the added co processor.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Anyone have feedback on this unit. How well the center channel works? Or the Clarity/stage expander/bass enhancer? Havent found much out there.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomT (May 19, 2005)

Any more news on the Pro MK3?


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

TomT said:


> Any more news on the Pro MK3?




Spoke to Julian Fischer and there won’t be a MK3 the DSP Ultra will be the next level above the MKii... summer 2019 I think is the release date ... but so was the Brax supposed to be launched summer of 2017 so probably early next year..

It’s supposed to be the baby Brax DSP so expect the price to be double of the MKii... and probably half of the Brax DSP... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Elektra said:


> Spoke to Julian Fischer and there won’t be a MK3 the DSP Ultra will be the next level above the MKii... summer 2019 I think is the release date ... but so was the Brax supposed to be launched summer of 2017 so probably early next year..
> 
> It’s supposed to be the baby Brax DSP so expect the price to be double of the MKii... and probably half of the Brax DSP...
> 
> ...




I heard from my installer that they were going to be producing the Ultra next as well. 

Did Julian happen to say whether beta units were being tested now and if the units are using FIR filters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

Watched the live stream from 5 star car audio at KF on Friday. The MSC america booth had the DSP Ultra on display, they of course did not stop to get any details however it exists and is out there and hopefully we will have some more information soon.


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

bertholomey said:


> I heard from my installer that they were going to be producing the Ultra next as well.
> 
> Did Julian happen to say whether beta units were being tested now and if the units are using FIR filters.
> 
> ...




No he just said summer is the release which is more or less now... I would be curious about the pricing of the Ultra as well...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

I spoke with Julian at the Helix booth about the new items coming. Dsp Ultra will be one of them, but theres something else that caught my attention... I wont spoil it now

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

mattkim1337 said:


> I spoke with Julian at the Helix booth about the new items coming. Dsp Ultra will be one of them, but theres something else that caught my attention... I wont spoil it now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


C'mon... spoil it!


----------



## brewmastr (Jul 3, 2015)

mattkim1337 said:


> I spoke with Julian at the Helix booth about the new items coming. Dsp Ultra will be one of them, but theres something else that caught my attention... I wont spoil it now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


SPILL THE BEANS!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Audio Stage


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

They posted on FB back in March! Looks pretty cool.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Can confirm.. its ****ing sweet. Plug in a usb or hard drive and control your music from your phone. Bye bye head unit. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rmarceau (Apr 19, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> Can confirm.. its ****ing sweet. Plug in a usb or hard drive and control your music from your phone. Bye bye head unit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


That sounds awesome! Do you know if it just be fore the MK3/Ultra or will it work with the DSP.3?


----------



## offbrandracing (May 29, 2013)

I heard it will work with any of the new dsp’s w the co-processor (ACO). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

This all sounds exciting, but I'm not sure I am liking the name MK Ultra...  

I'd rather my dsp didn't control my mind, too. :laugh:


----------



## mawills (Aug 21, 2018)

DavidRam said:


> This all sounds exciting, but I'm not sure I am liking the name MK Ultra... <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/eek.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Surprised" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> I'd rather my dsp didn't control my mind, too. <img src="http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/images/smilies/laugh.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />



My thoughts exactly


----------



## VincMartel (Mar 21, 2017)

Please make the app available on carplay. It would be so easy to add a dsp and amp to any oem setup


----------



## Danro (Jul 16, 2017)

Wonder how much it be? About ready to get a p6


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Danro said:


> Wonder how much it be? About ready to get a p6


You may want to wait on the p six. Theres something literally "twice" (if not more) as good coming in the future.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## diableri (May 28, 2009)

mattkim1337 said:


> You may want to wait on the p six. Theres something literally "twice" (if not more) as good coming in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Some people think of "soon" and think next week or perhaps a month or two. Other sometimes consider "soon" a year. "Soon" is such a vexing concept. I am getting started on Wednesday but haven't bought power or processor yet... What would be your purely philosophical take on "soon"?

:blush: :gossip:


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

VincMartel said:


> Please make the app available on carplay. It would be so easy to add a dsp and amp to any oem setup


Not sure encouraging the use of a headunit is the cleverest business decision for a device that promotes a lack of headunits?


----------



## speakerman99 (Apr 18, 2016)

mattkim1337 said:


> You may want to wait on the p six. Theres something literally "twice" (if not more) as good coming in the future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk




What does twice mean? Like 12 channels or twice the power????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

mattkim1337 said:


> Danro said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder how much it be? About ready to get a p6
> ...


Now I’m intrigued also. Any more hints???


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Regarding the *Helix HEC AudioStage*, I realize that the DSP quality itself may not match the Helix units, and it's only 8 Channels, but the Phoenix Gold DSP8.8 has had a wireless Hi-Res WiFi streamer built-in to the (included) DRC remote for quite some time now...

*Phoenix Gold DSP8.8 Product Page*


*Uncompressed audio streaming via Wi-Fi from iOS & Android devices or via USB input from Mac or Windows PC devices.* The DSP8.8 has a built-in Wi-Fi module conveniently integrated into the DRC that delivers faster data transfers, along with a higher bandwidth, and higher bit rate resolution. *Stream all types of Hi-Res audio files (DSD, FLAC, WAV, AIFF, AAC) up to 192khz/24bit in your vehicle and enjoy true studio quality recordings without the use of any external devices.*

*Featuring real time DSP tuning via graphic user interface controlled by iOS, Android, Mac, and Windows PC apps*, AUX input (high level for external BT/NAVI or 3.5mm), USB input for uncompressed audio streaming, 240 bands of parametric EQ adjustment (30 bands per output channel), and multi-function dash mountable remote control for (Vol, Sub level, EQ Preset, Illumination).

8-channel high level inputs with signal sense turn on and load resistors
6-channel low level inputs
Aux input (3.5mm, high level for external NAVI/hands-free)
*USB input for uncompressed hi-res audio from iOS/Android smart devices/thumb drives up to 24bit/192kHz
Wi-Fi input for wireless connectivity and uncompressed hi-res audio streaming up to 24bit/192kHz*
Toslink optical hi-res audio input up to 24bit/192kHz
8-channel 5 volt low level outputs
*Real time DSP tuning via DSP8.8 configurator app for iOS, Android, Mac and Windows PC*
240 bands of 1/3 octave parametric EQ adjustment (30 bands per channel)
DRC Included (Dash Mount Remote Control): multi-function remote for source select, volume, sub level, 6 selectable presets, and custom illumination
DSP8.8 RC remote control app for iOS and Android phones/tablets for source select, volume, sub level, and 6 selectable presets
Dimensions (WxHxD): 7.5” x 2” x 7.75” 190.5 x 51 x 197 mm


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Regarding the *Helix HEC AudioStage*, I realize that the DSP quality itself may not match the Helix units, and it's only 8 Channels, but the Phoenix Gold DSP8.8 has had a wireless Hi-Res WiFi streamer built-in to the (included) DRC remote for quite some time now...
> 
> *Phoenix Gold DSP8.8 Product Page*
> 
> ...


And Jeff uses Helix for his builds...


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

bbfoto said:


> Regarding the *Helix HEC AudioStage*, I realize that the DSP quality itself may not match the Helix units, and it's only 8 Channels, but the Phoenix Gold DSP8.8 has had a wireless Hi-Res WiFi streamer built-in to the (included) DRC remote for quite some time now...
> 
> *Phoenix Gold DSP8.8 Product Page*
> 
> ...


I've got a friend that went from a Mosconi 6to8 to one of these PG DSPs. He had it two weeks and took it back to the dealer. Had noise interference problems and then with two weeks of tuning he could not get the sound quality of his system any where near with quality he had with the 6to8. Now he is using a Aerospace 8to12 and is extremely happy again. 

Back to Helix, anyone know when the Ultra is going on sale? It was shown in Dallas in the MSC booth at Knowlegefest last weekend.


----------



## cmusic (Nov 16, 2006)

saltyone said:


> Now I’m intrigued also. Any more hints???


https://www.facebook.com/mscinamerica/videos/360818571480003/ and go to -40 seconds. 

V Twelve DSP with class "GD" amp, 6x75 wpc. 

Your welcome


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

cmusic said:


> https://www.facebook.com/mscinamerica/videos/360818571480003/ and go to -40 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to keep milking the excitement. 12 channels x 75w 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

The DSP Ultra should be here in October. They still have not finalized the pricing, but the design is done and they are off to start production runs now. Hopefully I will have mine in the next several weeks to start testing.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

dobslob said:


> The DSP Ultra should be here in October. They still have not finalized the pricing, but the design is done and they are off to start production runs now. Hopefully I will have mine in the next several weeks to start testing.


Kevin says he expects his in a few weeks as well


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

dobslob said:


> And Jeff uses Helix for his builds...


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

Are they going to have FIR filters? When phase and freq amplitude aligns something truly magical happens in the sound stage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

dobslob said:


> And Jeff uses Helix for his builds...


Ha! Yeah, I discovered that as well in some other correspondence with him. 

Phoenix Gold is under the AAMP Global umbrella, so he's obliged to promote it.



cmusic said:


> I've got a friend that went from a Mosconi 6to8 to one of these PG DSPs. He had it two weeks and took it back to the dealer. Had noise interference problems and then with two weeks of tuning he could not get the sound quality of his system any where near with quality he had with the 6to8. Now he is using a Aerospace 8to12 and is extremely happy again.


Yup, that's why I included the subtle caveat in my post that the PG DSP8.8 "may not match the quality of the Helix units".

Jus' sayin' that Helix wasn't the first to the table with this functionality.  AND that the PG includes the DRC (which also has the WiFi/USB functionality built-in) with the DSP purchase. It's not one or two additional purchases to get the Remote and the WiFi/USB functionality.

*AND*...let's not forget that the lower-priced, more consumer-oriented PG DSP includes *real-time DSP tuning via apps for both iOS AND Android mobile devices, as well as Mac and Windows PC programs.* That's kind of impressive, and IMO, highly desirable.

We all know that Audiotech-Fischer is pretty dependable on the quality front and in getting things like SQ & tuning functionality "right".




dobslob said:


> The DSP Ultra should be here in October. They still have not finalized the pricing, but the design is done and they are off to start production runs now. Hopefully I will have mine in the next several weeks to start testing.


I've been holding out for the Ultra as well. The AudioStage HEC is just icing on the cake. I'm not completely sold on the new HDSP Zapco units at this point in time. Still using the DSP Pro MK II's and MiniDSP C-DSP 8x12 v2 in the meantime.

Can you confirm how many line-level Output Channels the Helix ULTRA will have???

Thanks all!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tonynca said:


> Are they going to have FIR filters? When phase and freq amplitude aligns something truly magical happens in the sound stage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fixing frequency response fixes phase in a minimum phase system (which a car audio system mostly is), so.... 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

bbfoto said:


> Ha! Yeah, I discovered that as well in some other correspondence with him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 rca outs

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> 12 rca outs
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


that's a lot of SQ'sssssss


----------



## tonynca (Dec 4, 2009)

SkizeR said:


> Fixing frequency response fixes phase in a minimum phase system (which a car audio system mostly is), so....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Hey Nick, I'm pretty sure that's wrong. You matching the EQ on each side does not put your system's response "in phase". The EQ you're performing on each side is most likely different in order to center the stereo image. The effect you're hearing of the center image being centered is just one part of the phantom image illusion. That one part is amplitude, the other is the phase.

90% of car DSP out there are using IIR filters for EQ and crossovers. They all cause phase shifts. Small phase shift doesn't steer the center image as much as it smears it. You lose clarity and definition when the image is smeared. Every boost or cut you use within an IIR filter will shift the phase as shown in the graph below. 










Unless you're doing the same cuts and boost for each side your phase response will be off. Again this leads to a smearing effect, not steering. Yes, we are using time alignment to fix the majority of the timing issues, but it doesn't fix all of it. The difference between the phase shift and time delay can be illustrated here:

Time delay - 0.568ms delay









Phase shift - 90 degrees









I'm hoping you could see how time delay does not fully fix our phase issues since it applies the same delay to all freqs which shifts the phase of different frequencies by different degrees.

Here's another snippet from REW's help guide.
_Why does phase matter?
Measurement software measures the Transfer Function of the system it is hooked up to. The transfer function has two parts, the familiar frequency response, and the phase response. Systems can have the same frequency response but actually have totally different effects on signals passed through them - the difference lies in their phase responses. As a simple example of how big a difference phase can make, consider the results from measuring two very different signals: an impulse and a period of periodic noise. Both of these signals have perfectly flat frequency responses, looking at the frequency responses we could not tell them apart. The time signals obviously look completely different, so what happened to that difference when the signal went through an FFT to make the frequency response? It is all in the phase responses. The impulse has zero phase at all frequencies. The periodic noise has random phase. Just as looking at frequency response alone cannot tell us what a signal looks like, looking at the frequency response of a transfer function alone cannot tell us what the system does to signals that pass through it, we have to look at the phase response as well.

*So the answer to why our system, with its nicely flattened frequency response, still doesn't sound right lies in the phase response. Room responses are, for the most part, not minimum phase. *The technical explanation of that probably would not help with our understanding of the problem we are faced with, but the outcome is this: we can do almost what we like with the frequency response (within the limits we have discussed already) but the phase response is beyond the reach of our EQ. Anything we do in the EQ's frequency response adjustments will have a corresponding effect in the phase response, and while the frequency response adjustment we make can be equal and opposite to the room's frequency response, the same is not true of the phase. *That is what it means for the room not to be minimum phase, it has done things to the phase of the signal that we cannot mirror in our EQ.* Fixing the frequency response but not the phase response means we cannot make the time signal look like it did before the room got hold of it, however much time we spend fiddling with the EQ. We have hit the limit._

I tried tuning my system with both IIR and FIR filtering. FIR filtering combo'd with using an all-pass filter to further align the speakers have churned out a stage and focus that I've never been able to get using IIR alone. 

I know the Helix has all-pass filters, but it only does a basic 180 invert, which is not very useful if say you were out of phase at 400hz by 90 degrees. It would be more useful if they provided a 2nd order all-pass filter with 360 degrees phase adjustments. There's also the bigger issue of figuring out that you are out of phase by how many degrees relative to the other side and that is beyond me right now. I'm still digging.

I would have to say, if the Helix didn't jump on the FIR boat yet, it's disappointing. Adding 2 channels and a few fx doesn't really add much to their line of products. In a car, we need FIR filtering more than ever since we have some seriously less than ideal install locations+reflections which results in us doing some pretty steep EQ corrections. Home theater and studios room correction such as RoomPerfect, Dirac Live, Sonarworks Reference 4, etc. all use a combination FIR and IIR (for lower freqs - limits pre-ringing) filtering to make sure their corrections doesn't ruin too much of the phase relationship.

Edit:

I want to further illustrate phase distortion in a more visual manner. Here are a few snaps from Sonarworks Reference 4 software used to correct my room.

IIR


FIR


Orange lines are the L/R phase response, while green lines are the L/R correction EQ curve being applied to a set of Dynaudio BM5A MK3 sitting like a couple of feet from me. You could see that the left and right speaker EQ corrections are really not that far off from each other. I could almost guarantee most cars don't have an individual L/R EQ that closely matches each other like this since we have a slew of reflections and surfaces boosting or nulling out our response relative to where we sit. So the phase distortion within a car is probably going to be a lot more.

Ok - back to Helix chat. Sorry to derail fellas.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

tonynca said:


> Hey Nick, I'm pretty sure that's wrong. You matching the EQ on each side does not put your system's response "in phase". The EQ you're performing on each side is most likely different in order to center the stereo image. The effect you're hearing of the center image being centered is just one part of the phantom image illusion. That one part is amplitude, the other is the phase.


And from what I understand, this is wrong *(edit: maybe "not correct for our in car use" is the right way to put it)*. A cars sound system is MOSTLY minimum phase since the reflections are so early that they tend to not behave differently than ones in a larger room. You can test this by cutting a peak by x db. If it drops by x db, its minimum phase. If you boost by x db and the response goes up by x db, its minimum phase. In a minimum phase system, fixing the frequency response = fixing the phase response = fixing the impulse response. It's easily measurable. 

Comparing a room to a cars interior isnt anywhere near apple's to apple's. The reason a cars system can act as a quasi-minimum phase system is because most of the reflections are to early. 

As far as helix not adding fir filters, they have the capability and I asked julian and florian last week when we were in Dallas flat out why they haven't put them in yet. They went into great detail as to why with the above being the super watered down version. Just not really as good in a car as people make it seem and I've had that theory of my own for about 2 years now. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Pictures or it didn't happen...





































FYI - The V EIGHT is getting refreshed (MK2) with the ACO CoProcessor to also be compatible with all the new stuffs.


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Where’s the P6 MK3?


----------



## SiW80 (Mar 13, 2019)

Are they bridgeable?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

No, none of the DSP/amplifier combinations from Audiotec Fischer will likely offer bridging.

The P-SIX MK3 is further out, likely end of the year at the soonest.

No, there will be no FIR filters offered, and Nick's explanation is why that will be the case. It simply isn't worth the power required to offer them when they don't solve any issues in the automotive environment.


----------



## VincMartel (Mar 21, 2017)

dumdum said:


> VincMartel said:
> 
> 
> > Please make the app available on carplay. It would be so easy to add a dsp and amp to any oem setup
> ...



Well, at least for GPS, I’ll keep my head unit. For an OEM setup, I don’t think people will remove the integrated head unit. This feature still needs a UI and I think the best place is on the head unit, not on your phone.

I think this feature still make a lot of sense even if you keep your headunit. No more worries about the SQ of your head unit. No more worries about having a good OEM signal. Digital information straight to your DSP, all integrated by the same reliable company, what can you ask more ?


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

*ACO / sound effects*

As I understand the current implementation of "ACO" it supports "Real Center", "StageExpander" / "ClarityXpander" / "Stage EQ", and "Augmented Bass Processing" sound effects.

1. Is there any indication that Helix is developing a proprietary 'rear fill' algorithm?

2. IF the answer to 2. is "yes", would that likely be via a revision to the PC-Tool Software and apply to current ACO DSPs?

I ask as I am slowly moving toward purchase of the current DSP*.3*, but _might_ delay if the answer to 2. is "yes" *and* the answer to 3. is "no".

3. Unrelated to rear fill - can anyone expand (pardon the expression) on the info in the DSP.3 manual insofar as what "StageExpander" / "ClarityXpander" / "Stage EQ" each does to the audio output signal(s)?

The currently available DSP*.3*, with 6-in, 8-out, and ACO ("Real Center" support) seems to meet my needs and does not seem to be slated for an imminent model change. I'd probably play with some of the other 'sound effects' but they aren't my reason for buying. BUT, a proprietary 'rear fill' algorithm (rather than a 'manually-mixed differential rear fill') would be something I might wait for if it's likely to require different hardware.

Thanks for any insight / speculation.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

*Re: ACO / sound effects*



FordEscape said:


> As I understand the current implementation of "ACO" it supports "Real Center", "StageExpander" / "ClarityXpander" / "Stage EQ", and "Augmented Bass Processing" sound effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't comment on the rear fill part, but I can give a basic description of the sound processing functions. 

ClarityXpander adds upper harmonics into the treble to add detail. An analogy would be having a female vocalist sing one octave higher than a male vocalist at the same time in harmony, making the performance a bit more interesting and it adds some spice.

StageXpander plays with out of phase information in the left and right (or so I've read) to expand the perceived stage width of your image. Not 100% sure on that tho.

Bass processing acts similarly to the Audiocontrol epicenter, adds lower bass harmonics into the subwoofer region. This helps on tracks that naturally have very little bass content (ex older acoustic songs).

That's what I understand to be the function of each. I have yet to try them out. I'm waiting to purchase the 12 channel dsp/amp coming in the future.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

dobslob said:


> No, none of the DSP/amplifier combinations from Audiotec Fischer will likely offer bridging.
> 
> The P-SIX MK3 is further out, likely end of the year at the soonest.
> 
> No, there will be no FIR filters offered, and Nick's explanation is why that will be the case. It simply isn't worth the power required to offer them when they don't solve any issues in the automotive environment.



thank you for the input,


kindly wanted to ask if you have any clues as to what will be changed / advanced on the p six mk3 vs mk2?


will there be any rms/power changes by anychance?


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Feel like the specs on this, are gonna make people very happy (Power wise) 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiocholic (Dec 5, 2016)

MrGreen83 said:


> Feel like the specs on this, are gonna make people very happy (Power wise)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



said to be 75rms isnt it? basically v8 has become v12 in this case



truth be told I would rather have 7 channels but with better output.

to have say 50x3 (tweeter + center) + 80x2 + 180 x2 of a 7 channel would have been much more usefull (and I assume probably easier too,less channels,less total output etc)


the v12 looks as though its targeting oem integrations like bmw,audi etc with speakers in every corner of the car


----------



## Zoom_M5 (Oct 28, 2017)

audiocholic said:


> said to be 75rms isnt it? basically v8 has become v12 in this case
> 
> truth be told I would rather have 7 channels but with better output.
> 
> to have say 50x3 (tweeter + center) + 80x2 + 180 x2 of a 7 channel would have been much more usefull (and I assume probably easier too,less channels,less total output etc)


On the other hand, for the 5.1 I'm planning 20x5 (tweeter), 80x4 (midrange) and 160x3 (midbass) would be perfect. So I'd rather have the same 900W and 12 channels, but with the power distributed differently. They just can't accommodate all possible combinations of 2-way, 3-way, with and without rear fill, 5.1, 7.1...

To me, the biggest drawback to Helix amps is that you can't bridge channels. I understand why they do this to achieve the best possible sound quality, but it does limit us on driver choices.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

audiocholic said:


> thank you for the input,
> 
> 
> kindly wanted to ask if you have any clues as to what will be changed / advanced on the p six mk3 vs mk2?
> ...


The changes to the P-SIX will almost certainly be limited to the processor portion and not the amplification side of things. It will have the new ACO so all of the features that are includes on the newer processors will now also be on the DSP/Amplifier combos.


----------



## auditorycanvas (Sep 27, 2019)

metanium said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fml...I just bought a V Eight.


----------



## rmarceau (Apr 19, 2010)

Any new info on availability? Still sometime this month? Really looking forward to Audiostage!


----------



## bitperfect (Oct 1, 2010)

I called Audiotec Fischer regarding the Helix DSP Ultra and they said it should be released in the next month or so. Does anyone know what the target MSRP is?


----------



## rastap (Dec 26, 2009)

bitperfect said:


> I called Audiotec Fischer regarding the Helix DSP Ultra and they said it should be released in the next month or so. Does anyone know what the target MSRP is?


Getting US MSRP for Helix products is not an easy endeavor.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

bitperfect said:


> I called Audiotec Fischer regarding the Helix DSP Ultra and they said it should be released in the next month or so. Does anyone know what the target MSRP is?


It’s a secret! They are very tight lipped about pricing for sure!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rastap said:


> Getting US MSRP for Helix products is not an easy endeavor.


It's very easy. Call a dealer, or call msc.

Dsp mini: 500
Dsp.3: 700
Dsp pro mk2: 1100
Dsp ultra: tbd
Director: 450
Urc.3: 65(?)
Wifi module: 250(?)
Most hec cards: 150

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> rastap said:
> 
> 
> > Getting US MSRP for Helix products is not an easy endeavor.
> ...


Dude that’s not easy! Google is easy! A website with pricing is easy! Your prices even have question marks by them and you’re in the business.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DaveG said:


> Dude that’s not easy! Google is easy! A website with pricing is easy! Your prices even have question marks by them and you’re in the business.


They have question Mark's near it because I'm away right now and dont have the price sheet on me. Sorry?

Guys, this is normal for car audio brands that arent whored out

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

SkizeR said:


> DaveG said:
> 
> 
> > Dude that’s not easy! Google is easy! A website with pricing is easy! Your prices even have question marks by them and you’re in the business.
> ...


Didn’t mean to offend. I get what you’re saying but not everyone has access to a SkizeR! Why the big secret though?

I can book a flight to the Audiotec Fischer factory in Germany, get reservations to a hotel and rental car and know exactly how much it costs. But here’s the ironic part - I can’t find one published price list of what I’d be seeing! That’s all I’m saying.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

DaveG said:


> Didn’t mean to offend. I get what you’re saying but not everyone has access to a SkizeR! Why the big secret though?
> 
> I can book a flight to the Audiotec Fischer factory in Germany, get reservations to a hotel and rental car and know exactly how much it costs. But here’s the ironic part - I can’t find one published price list of what I’d be seeing! That’s all I’m saying.


Some companies in our beloved industry are trying really hard to NOT sell their products... Lol


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Believe me, I am all about supporting brick and mortar, mom and pop businesses... I own a brick and mortar, mom and pop retail store. But I also recognize the importance of actively promoting my business and products online, and a having an up-to-date business model.

It irks me a a little bit to have to jump through hoops just to get a price on a common piece of electronics.


----------



## rastap (Dec 26, 2009)

If Crutchfield still carried Helix it wouldn’t be a problem. That’s how I got the prices for the Focal Utopia M line. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

You guys also realize that a few members of a diy forum arent exactly their main target audience, right? There are only 2 brands of that I know of that have that target market and one of them is moving away from it. The only one remaining that I know of is ResoNix. 

The typical target for any car audio company is professionals. They want to sell to good shops who can install them for customers who want good sounding car audio systems. The reason that they're not on crutchfield anymore is because crutchfield kinda boned them during the whole distribution transition. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> You guys also realize that a few members of a diy forum arent exactly their main target audience, right? There are only 2 brands of that I know of that have that target market and one of them is moving away from it. The only one remaining that I know of is ResoNix.
> 
> The typical target for any car audio company is professionals. They want to sell to good shops who can install them for customers who want good sounding car audio systems. The reason that they're not on crutchfield anymore is because crutchfield kinda boned them during the whole distribution transition.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Fair enough. We are not entirely their target market... But I promise you this, they would/will experience little long term, future growth if they *only* sell their products through "good shops who can install them."

Dumb ****s like me are a dime a dozen, and WE buy a lot of **** online. To discount us would be pretty foolish, imho...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> Fair enough. We are not entirely their target market... But I promise you this, they would/will experience little to no growth if they *only* sell their products through "good shops who can install them."
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb ****s like me are a dime a dozen, and WE buy a lot of **** online. To discount us would be pretty foolish, imho...


That's false. Sales have gone waaaaay up in the us market since distribution changed. And ths new distributors had to start from scratch since hybrid didnt wa t to hand over any info. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> That's false. Sales have gone waaaaay up in the us market since distribution changed. And ths new distributors had to start from scratch since hybrid didnt wa t to hand over any info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I reworded my post... What I'm trying to say, is this model is not future friendly. Period. 

Many car audio shops are struggling and closing, if those are the main outlets promoting a company's products, there will be some problems in the future. 

If sales are up it has nothing to do with NOT selling online and ONLY selling via car audio shops. Of course sales can and will go up with better distribution, but that has nothing to do with the point of my post...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> I reworded my post... What I'm trying to say, is this model is not future friendly. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the thing. Those arent the shops that their distribution is after. You are purely going off speculation here, and you're flat out wrong. I can promise that the car audio industry works much differently that whatever industry your retail shop is apart of.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SkizeR said:


> That's the thing. Those arent the shops that their distribution is after. You are purely going off speculation here, and you're flat out wrong. I can promise that the car audio industry works much differently that whatever industry your retail shop is apart of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


It's consumer electronics. Consumers are the same. The internet is everything.

Not gonna argue with you...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DavidRam said:


> It's consumer electronics. Consumers are the same. The internet is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna argue with you...


If you say so. Dont mix in consumer electronics with specialty products. I think that's the difference. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I know one thing, their sales certainly wouldn't go down if they also sold online.... ;-) To me, it makes absolutely no sense to not sell online in this day and age. If you want to continue selling through brick and mortar stores that is fine, but why not also sell to people online that have no desire to purchase through brick and mortar stores? There are plenty of DIY folks out there - and if Helix sold online, they could certainly increase their sales and make their product more available - and maybe one day they would no longer have to labeled as a "speciality" product. 

Most people never even heard of them - and I don't see how that is a good thing.

I can go online and buy AudioFrog, Morel, Hertz, Focal and other "speciality" brands - no reason why I shouldn't be able to do the same with Helix.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> ….price on a *common* piece of electronics.


That _might_ be an incorrect characterization (Audiotec Fischer _might_ prefer to not cast their products in that mold, whether or not you agree).

Seems to be a lot of concern expressed here _allegedly_ on behalf of Audiotec Fischer's business model and corporate health.

Anyone have any basis for thinking that Audiotec Fischer is in distress or not meeting _their chosen_ corporate goals? I sure don't.

It strikes me as more than a tad presumptuous to assume or suggest that interweb price availability, or direct sales, is a necessary element of a successful business model for this company and _its chosen goals_ at this time. Noting that more than a few companies have enjoyed great success for _all_ of their stakeholders through carefully controlled growth and selective marketing practices.

Now, if the complainers acknowledge that their beef is a company that doesn't satisfy their preferred _consuming model_, well _that's_ a different thing _entirely_.

(*If* indeed the product is "common", and a particular consumer demands a different access scheme, *then* that _consuming model_ can surely be satisfied in the marketplace of 'competing products'.)

Just sayin'


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Because they want to keep these stores alive and have a reliable person who can service the product when needed.


----------



## DaveG (Jul 24, 2019)

FordEscape said:


> DavidRam said:
> 
> 
> > ….price on a *common* piece of electronics.
> ...


No one is questioning there profit and loss statement... it’s not even in question so don’t know where that is even coming from.

All the big players like JL Audio, Audison, Alpine, Focal, Audio Frog, etc... are readily available from AUTHORIZED retailers online. They control and enforce their pricing via MAP. MAP is minimum advertised pricing. They do that to keep their product from being “whored out”. Why does questioning why we as consumers can’t find a published price list from Audiotec Fischer raise issue? I guess there product is so elite that if you have to ask how much it costs you can’t afford it!!! Flame away!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

jtrosky said:


> I know one thing, their sales certainly wouldn't go down if they also sold online.... ;-)


I have en extremely long response typed out in word that im not even done with yet, but not even sure if it was worth the effort to write and to post. Let me know if you would be open minded about how this actually works in the car audio industry


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

jtrosky said:


> I know one thing, their sales certainly wouldn't go down if they also sold online.... ;-) To me, it makes absolutely no sense to not sell online in this day and age. If you want to continue selling through brick and mortar stores that is fine, but why not also sell to people online that have no desire to purchase through brick and mortar stores? There are plenty of DIY folks out there - and if Helix sold online, they could certainly increase their sales and make their product more available - and maybe one day they would no longer have to labeled as a "speciality" product.
> 
> Most people never even heard of them - and I don't see how that is a good thing.
> 
> I can go online and buy AudioFrog, Morel, Hertz, Focal and other "speciality" brands - no reason why I shouldn't be able to do the same with Helix.





DaveG said:


> No one is questioning there profit and loss statement... it’s not even in question so don’t know where that is even coming from.
> 
> All the big players like JL Audio, Audison, Alpine, Focal, Audio Frog, etc... are readily available from AUTHORIZED retailers online. They control and enforce their pricing via MAP. MAP is minimum advertised pricing. They do that to keep their product from being “whored out”. Why does questioning why we as consumers can’t find a published price list from Audiotec Fischer raise issue? I guess there product is so elite that if you have to ask how much it costs you can’t afford it!!! Flame away!


These are exactly the points I was trying to make... You CAN sell online AND protect your dealers at the same time. These two concepts are not mutually exclusive.

Apparently, if someone knows a lot about car audio, then they know everything about everything... I have been in retail, wholesale, distribution (national and international), e-commerce and marketing for 24 years (including four years of college), but wtf do I know, right?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

FordEscape said:


> Now, if the complainers acknowledge that their beef is a company that doesn't satisfy their preferred _consuming model_, well _that's_ a different thing _entirely_.


True. 

They don't satisfy mine and over 2 billion others preferred method of consuming. 

*
If Helix has the right sales model, then someone needs to let the others know they got it all wrong: JL Audio, Audio Frog, Zapco, Hertz/Audison, Focal, Dynaudio, TRU Technology, Mosconi, H.A.T., etc, etc, etc...*


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> *If Helix has the right sales model, then someone needs to let the others know they got it all wrong: JL Audio, Audio Frog, Zapco, Hertz/Audison, Focal, Dynaudio, TRU Technology, Mosconi, H.A.T., etc, etc, etc...*


Respectfully, you're missing the point that there is no single "right sales model" for _all_ companies; and nothing suggested here implies that the companies you cite have "got it all wrong".

Every company has the 'right' to design a sales model that works for their particular goals and interests. Those goals and interests may legitimately differ among the corporate population. Time and their own measures of success will determine if they made good choices.

IMO you're still whining that the Audiotec Fischer model doesn't fit _your_ aspirations as a consumer (or perhaps _your_ aspirations as a businessman) without having any idea about _their own_ goals and aspirations. 

As a person with vast business experience it would seem that you would respect each business' right to set _their own objectives_; but instead you seem intent on the notion that all _must_ be driven to the same objectives that you, and some other random sampling of the business (or consuming) community share. 

Whether that happens to be a significant portion of, or even a 'majority' (by whatever measure) of those populations makes no difference. IMO thank goodness the world doesn't work that way, there is in fact more than one way to measure and achieve success.

You continue to apparently ignore the many happy and successful business owners (and their stakeholders) who _don't_ happen follow the model(s) you espouse. Fact is, that in no way reflects on those business' choices for better or worse; it simply reflects your own refusal to acknowledge the validity of different approaches to business and measures of success (and that's _your right_, no matter how un-flattering a reflection that might seem to some of us observing your comments).

I'm not ignoring your chagrin as a consumer, just suggesting that Audiotec Fischer is most likely aware of the implications of their decisions and made those decisions with conscious consideration of their effects. 

No worries, so it goes.


----------



## bitperfect (Oct 1, 2010)

Guys,

Apologies for taking us on a tangent with my question around a target price for the new DSP. 

I was simply trying to understand if the new Ultra DSP would fit my budget for my next build. 

I think we could all benefit if we leave the discussion about business practices, business model, publicly displaying pricing, etc. wether they fit our need or not out of this thread. 

Every company has the right to operate their business as they wish. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

The simple fact is that we do not have the pricing for the DSP ULTRA, so we cannot set a suggested retail price. As soon as they are available they will tell us the finalized cost and we can get to work.

As far as the business model for North America, we get that it doesn't make everyone happy. We wish there was a model that made that happen, but there isn't. We want every customer to have the best experience possible with our products, and to us that means making sure you are getting the right information to get the right pieces for your system. Spending time with a knowledgeable salesperson like Nick and many of our other dealers can help that happen. I have even spent hours on the phone helping people figure out exactly what they want, and then sent them to a local dealer who complete the process and get their needs handled. We could easily make the sale ourselves and make even more money, but we want the consumers to have someone close by who they can go to if they need.

We know the other models well. When we formed this company it was to do exactly what we are doing because we have built other brands in the past and seen the problems with those models and how it effects everyone involved. We went through the implementation of online sales with the last company, and we watched how if affected both sales and returns. As the Director of Technical Support I can tell you that there is absolutely a huge difference in the satisfaction for both dealers and end users.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Out of curiosity, is the "no online sales" thing something that Audiotec-Fischer dictates or something that the reseller dictates? Just curious.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

I appreciate the explanation, Doug... I am not trying to bad mouth Helix, the distributor(s) and especially not the small dealers, with what I am about to say.

It is hard for a consumer like me to believe that a company would use a sales model that is first and foremost designed to benefit the end user... But lets pretend this IS the case with Helix. 

Here are a couple problems:

- Because there is no pricing available online, the consumer does not have the ability to effectively comparison shop. This does NOT benefit the consumer and ONLY benefits the dealer, as they can mark up their products as they please. With the pricing we are able to see on eBay from European sellers, it could lead us to believe that maybe we are getting a little shafted?? I am not saying we are, I am saying that I have no idea if we are or not?! 

- Returns most likely get more complicated or impossible as most dealers/installers aren't gonna offer a Crutchfield-like return policy. 

(When I first bought my Helix, I had buyers remorse almost immediately. There is NO WAY I would have returned it to my small local dealer, who would have taken the hit for it, I don't have the heart to do that. Had I bought it from Crutchfield, I would have returned it without a doubt.)

- Internet shopping is how we shop nowadays... Like it or hate it, that's the way it is. Helix products are no more specialty products then the other brands I listed previously, so that argument doesn't make sense either. 

As previously mentioned, an owner or president of a company (or the US distributor) has the right to do whatever they want. That, I can't argue with.
*
Edit: What I am trying to say is, that I have a hard time understanding how this sales model benefits the consumer.*


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

jtrosky said:


> Out of curiosity, is the "no online sales" thing something that Audiotec-Fischer dictates or something that the reseller dictates? Just curious.


I guarantee you this decision was made by the US distributor.

In Germany, you can buy Helix products on Amazon (as well as many other places online)...

https://www.amazon.de/Helix-DSP-PRO-MK2-Soundprozessor/dp/B01N4LS2UU


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

DavidRam said:


> I guarantee you this decision was made by the US distributor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because it ships direct from AF

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

AVIDEDTR said:


> Probably because it ships direct from AF
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Maybe. The link I posted is a marketplace seller...


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

DavidRam said:


> I guarantee you this decision was made by the US distributor.
> 
> In Germany, you can buy Helix products on Amazon (as well as many other places online)...
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Helix-DSP-PRO-MK2-Soundprozessor/dp/B01N4LS2UU


Agreed. It's also readily available (via numerous sources) from Italy at much more reasonable prices.


----------



## calguy (Apr 2, 2010)

When I was looking for Helix Dsp pro mk2 here in the Bay Area I got several prices from differents dealers and one of them was asking $1,600.00 plus taxes, until now I can see the “suggested retail price” of $1,100.00


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

calguy said:


> When I was looking for Helix Dsp pro mk2 here in the Bay Area I got several prices from differents dealers and one of them was asking $1,600.00 plus taxes, until now I can see the “suggested retail price” of $1,100.00


Ouch!


----------



## Gurpreet (Sep 6, 2011)

Agreed. I had the same problem. I was looking at other alternatives, because I thought it was priced out of my budget.


----------



## Bari87 (Aug 15, 2019)

In Germany it wil be about 1200 Euro
So has anybody more infos about a potencially DSP Pro MK3 for guys that need only 10 channels?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Bari87 said:


> In Germany it wil be about 1200 Euro
> So has anybody more infos about a potencially DSP Pro MK3 for guys that need only 10 channels?


I wouldn't think that'd be on their roadmap and it's already been stated that it is not going to happen. The DSP ULTRA is the new "DSP Pro MK3", and it takes care of people that need 10 channels, with a pair to spare.

The tooling, PCB design, and just having another SKU in the lineup wouldn't make sense or be cost-effective when they already have the DSP Mini and DSP.3 available, and the DSP Pro MK2 is still in the lineup and very capable, though w/o the "FX" processing.

Once the DSP ULTRA is released (any day now), they'll have a very solid lineup. And you can't forget that they also have quite a few DSP+Amp combination units available as well.


----------



## Bari87 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sure, but since the old DSP Pro MK2 whas a little bit cheaper and i only need 10 Channels, i whas hopping that they would release a new one - with the features from the new ACO platform and WiFi-Control.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Well, I'm sure that if a new "DSP Pro MK3" had been released with 10 channels + ACO, it would most likely be more expensive, too.

If you don't absolutely need the ACO features, I thought that I read that the WiFi adapter will work with the DSP Pro MK-II as well. Could be wrong I guess?


----------



## Bari87 (Aug 15, 2019)

The WiFi Modul for the older versions is only to connect the Windows-Software and make the setups.

With the new versions you can use the mobile phone app and switch between setups - like a replacement for the Director, which would be great.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Question for everyone regarding the wifi control module... I just installed a DSP.3 in my car alone with the wifi control module. Everything works great, but I noticed that the wifi control module is powered up constantly, regardless of the DSP.3 on/off status. 

When I installed the gear, I just split the power and ground wires so that they go to the DSP.3 *and* the wifi control module - thinking that the DSP.3 would be smart enough to turn the wifi control module off and on automatically with the DSP.3 itself (when it gets power to it's remote-in wire). However, that is obviously not the case as the wifi control module is staying on 24/7. 

My question is this - are most people leaving the wifi module on 24/7 or are they connecting the wifi control module 12v wire to the DSP.3 remote-out wire or something, so that it's only powered up when the Helix powers up external amps, etc? Unfortunately, I have no idea how much power the wifi control module consumes, so I'm not sure if using the DSP.3 remote-out wire would be sufficient to actually power the wifi module or not. I'm assuming that it would be fine, but...

I'm not too worried about the wifi control module draining my battery or anything (can't imagine it uses much current at idle), but at the same time, it seems kind of pointless to have the wifi module powered up if the DSP.3 is not actually active. Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Bari87 (Aug 15, 2019)

Good point, i would contact the service from ATF. They habe great customer service. Please inform us what they told you.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Any updates on the upcoming Helix V Twelve and when it might be available? Considering this, or picking up a P-Two to run alongside a P-Six. I realize there will be less power, but the thought of having one amplifier would really simplify the install. Thanks, Doug!


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Wifi module being on all of the time was user error. I never saved a profile to the DSP since I installed it (was still just testing for sound, etc) - once I saved a profile to the DSP.3, the wifi module is now turning off and on with the DSP.3 like I expected it would...


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

jtrosky said:


> Wifi module being on all of the time was user error. I never saved a profile to the DSP since I installed it (was still just testing for sound, etc) - once I saved a profile to the DSP.3, the wifi module is now turning off and on with the DSP.3 like I expected it would...


Thanks for the follow up post... good info that I'm sure will help out lots of folks!


----------



## mikechec9 (Dec 1, 2006)

SkizeR said:


> I have en extremely long response typed out in word that im not even done with yet, but not even sure if it was worth the effort to write and to post. Let me know if you would be open minded about how this actually works in the car audio industry


Mind willingly opened. Kindly post 

With hope learning how this actually works in the ca industry will help me understand that it can’t actually work better by diversifying.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Bari87 said:


> In Germany it wil be about 1200 Euro
> So has anybody more infos about a potencially DSP Pro MK3 for guys that need only 10 channels?


At this point there is no plan to change the DSP PRO MK2. It will stay in the lineup unchanged for the time being.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

jtrosky said:


> Question for everyone regarding the wifi control module... I just installed a DSP.3 in my car alone with the wifi control module. Everything works great, but I noticed that the wifi control module is powered up constantly, regardless of the DSP.3 on/off status.
> 
> When I installed the gear, I just split the power and ground wires so that they go to the DSP.3 *and* the wifi control module - thinking that the DSP.3 would be smart enough to turn the wifi control module off and on automatically with the DSP.3 itself (when it gets power to it's remote-in wire). However, that is obviously not the case as the wifi control module is staying on 24/7.
> 
> ...


You know you can call or text me any time.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

dobslob said:


> You know you can call or text me any time.


Thanks Doug - I appreciate that - I'll definitely keep you in mind next time! What about email - is that a good way to contact you as well? I tend to prefer contacting people via email for "non-emergency" stuff so that they can respond when it's good for them instead of interrupting them (plus I can put more details in an email).


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

jtrosky said:


> Thanks Doug - I appreciate that - I'll definitely keep you in mind next time! What about email - is that a good way to contact you as well? I tend to prefer contacting people via email for "non-emergency" stuff so that they can respond when it's good for them instead of interrupting them (plus I can put more details in an email).


Sure, that works as well.

[email protected]


----------

